# Essence



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Just wondered if you were doing ok. you have had a tough couple weeks huh? Me too. We have to look out for each other. Just wanted you to know that im not a complete ###### all the time. Im abrupt most of the time though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

Hopefully neither of us is a full-time ######







Yeah... I've been going through a real rough patch, but today I feel better for the first time in a couple of weeks. Most of what I've been going through involves hormones and HMO's...as well as having to give up a milestone anniversary trip. But we're gonna fight 'em with everything we have.Slept 10 hours both Friday and Saturday nights. Wow....did I ever need that !! Finally got my head on a little straighter and pulled myself up and out of the depressive episode (thank God !) Depression has gotta be the worst curse on earth!!Hope things are better for you in general. I know you've lost a lot of things in the last few weeks... a good friend, a job.... hey, you have a right to be a ###### once in while







What's happening in the relationship arena? Last I heard you had very understanding significant other? I don't go to the young adult forum hardly ever and I've never posted there so I'm probably not up on your latest events either.Thanx for chiming in here. Dunno how supportive I can be from time to time, but as long as we can ###### and still be friends, I guess we're cool?Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

WE broke up. Me and boyf that is.I lost my job, i loved that job. I am still working in the pub at home. We are being beasted witht he shifts because there are so many people away. We got in an extra manager and now hes gone too with gastroenteritis. Im ok. Dad being ususal self.Spliffy


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm sorry, Nikki.... you deserve someone special in your life... someone who can see into your heart. One day he'll roll along in your direction.







I knew you really liked that job from the way you reacted to losing it. That couldn't have been easy for you and you had every right to feel hurt, frustrated and angry. Unfortunately, we can't control what others do... we can only control what we do. Glad you're still working at the pub at home. Be glad for all the work, it's job security... right?I know what it is to live with issues like what do with your family. Nikki... I know we've hit some rough patches with each other along the way from time to time, but just know that if you need to talk, I will always listen. You have my email address and my instant message name is the same. You're strong... far stronger than I was at your age... and you'll be ok. I hope things get better for you soon. Just think positive thoughts and good things are sure to happen for ya....







Look at your positive attributes.... you're in college... that a real plus in itself. You're very talented musically.... extremely intelligent.... and I admire you a great deal for your tenacity. You will do well in your life... just a gut feeling of mine.And sometimes, we DO have to just be stubborn... when we think the rest of the world is full of SH** I am learning to do that myself these days.Anyways... hang in there.... vent when you need to and know that you're cared about.Love, Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh my god, we had an evil night at work, i had to giggle. I collected the brass drip trays off the bar at around 10.20pm and then the towels of the bar a bit later. This one guy we'll call him "arse". He complains that i have collected them in too early and it is ruining his comfort because we are here to give him an enjoyable evening. To be honest. That is what we are already giving him. We serve him drinks all night and have had to break the law for him before!I gave him back his bar towel and went off. Then the manager came down and arse spent an hour talking shyt to him about bar towels. He was rude to the boss and it was just stupid. I laughed in his face and then walked off. He royally pissed us all off. Grrr...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

That guy i wrote about in my last post has been barred. And will be until he sees the manager and apologises. Incidently, he is still barred. lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

Glad you are feeling a little more empowered over this one.Evie


----------

